# Big E woodworking show.



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Is anyone here in the New England area going to this? *


http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/webapp-shows/new-england
*January 13-15, 2017*

*Friday 12-6; Saturday 10-6; Sunday 10-3

General Admission
$10 online / $12 at the door (Cash Only) 

Tickets go on sale 1 month prior to show date
Tickets purchased online or at the door are good for all 3 days
Children under 15 years old are admitted free with a paid adult
Paid education includes general admission
*



@duncsuss
@sprucegum
@Brink
@NYWoodturner
@phinds
@brown down ...might be a lil too far for ya.??

I was just looking at the woodbarter map, and tagged who showed up that is close. Not to mention, I'd love to meet all of ya's....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/attendees/seminar-schedule-downloads


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com/attendees/seminars.htm

*Seminar Schedules*
   

Seminar Schedule Downloads
*Paid Seminars*


*Marc Adams*
Marc Adams has been woodworking professionally for more than 33 years. In 1991, he became a technical consultant to the WWPA, SFPA, AHEC, and the U.S. government, representing the United States on International Quality of Furniture Making. His work has appeared in Design Book Six and Design Book Seven, and his shop was featured in The Workshop by Taunton Press.

Read More Buy Tickets


*Ron Herman*
In his 100+/-year-old family company, Ron specializes in restoration of historic and antique properties using period methods and tools. Much of Ron's woodworking knowledge comes from his progression through a formal apprenticeship to attain the rank of Master.

Read More Buy Tickets


*Bradley McCalister*
Bradley McCalister brings a comfortable style of education to the seminars that he has developed teaching and demonstrating as a professional woodturner. He began turning in 2007, after watching his father working on a lathe. Bradley was soon completing 150 pieces a month, and exhibiting and selling his work in galleries, art shows, outdoor markets and private collections.

Read More Buy Tickets


*Burl Tichenor*
Digital Wood Carver is presenting “CNC Made Simple” to educate attendees on understanding the Computer Numerical Control process and its relationship to woodworking.

Read More Buy Tickets


*Laney Shaughnessy*
Laney Shaughnessy is one of the most recognizable woodworkers on the internet. He is well diverse in CNC Machining and woodworking techniques which makes him an ideal instructor for the “CNC Made Simple” seminars presented by Digital Wood Carver.

Read More Buy Tickets

*Free Seminars*


*Jim Heavey*
Jim has been a woodworker for over 30 years and a contributing craftsman
and educator for WOOD Magazine since 1997.

Read More


*Roland Johnson*
Roland is an author and a woodworker. He has been contributing editor for Fine Woodworking since 2002, where he is a frequent writer of tool-test articles and a road warrior for The Woodworking Shows.

Read More


*Chuck Bender*
Chuck Bender has built period furniture designs for some of the finest homes and collections in the country. He shares his woodworking knowledge as a teacher, writer, editor and video host in addition to being a master craftsman for thirty years. Chuck is one of the managing partners of 360 WoodWorking

Read More


*Glen Huey*
Glen Huey has nearly thirty years of woodworking experience, and focuses on 18th- and early 19th-century furniture designs. He is an editor, author and writer who has the ability to turn complicated techniques into easy to follow steps. Glen is one of the managing partners of 360 WoodWorking

Read More


*Ron Herman*
In his 100+/-year-old family company, Ron specializes in restoration of historic and antique properties using period methods and tools. Much of Ron's woodworking knowledge comes from his progression through a formal apprenticeship to attain the rank of Master.

Read More Buy Tickets


*Bradley McCalister*
Bradley McCalister brings a comfortable style of education to the seminars that he has developed teaching and demonstrating as a professional woodturner. He began turning in 2007, after watching his father working on a lathe. Bradley was soon completing 150 pieces a month, and exhibiting and selling his work in galleries, art shows, outdoor markets and private collections.

Read More Buy Tickets

*Free Instruction*


*Robert Settich*
Bob Settich is a seasoned woodworker and author who has written five books and hundreds of articles for woodworking magazines including Fine Woodworking, WOOD, Shop Notes, Workbench, and Woodcraft.

Read More


*Ethan Moore*
Growing up in Wainfleet, Ontario Ethan was surrounded on all sides by the woodworking industry. With a tool inventor as a father it's no surprise that he naturally became sensitive to the needs of woodworkers.

Read More


*Barry Gross*
Barry Gross is an artist and author who puts the fun back into turning by making it approachable and enjoyable.

Read More


*Burl Tichenor*
Digital Wood Carver is presenting “CNC Made Simple” to educate attendees on understanding the Computer Numerical Control process and its relationship to woodworking.

Read More Buy Tickets


*Laney Shaughnessy*
Laney Shaughnessy is one of the most recognizable woodworkers on the internet. He is well diverse in CNC Machining and woodworking techniques which makes him an ideal instructor for the “CNC Made Simple” seminars presented by Digital Wood Carver.

Read More Buy Tickets


*Richard Wedler*
Richard Wedler, inventor of the Micro Fence Edge Guide System, is a noted woodworker and furniture designer who has been making custom cabinets and furniture for over 40 years.

Read More


*Alex Snodgrass*
Alex is a professional woodworker and bandsaw aficionado. He will get you and your bandsaw working together in harmony.

Read More


*JoHannes Michelsen*
JoHannes has enjoyed 42 years as a continuing professional woodturner. The first eleven years his artistic output started with large natural edged bowls and was quickly predominated with large constructed vases with natural burl necks and painted bodies

Read More


*Ron Brown*
Ron has produced 17 How-To turning videos and is known internationally for his clear and easy to understand teaching style having been a touring professional now in his 9th season. He will share loads of top tips, tricks and secrets used by professional turners to make their work faster, easier and better.

Read More


*Bill Bush*
William Bush, a Master Craftsman, has been designing and building custom furnishing for the past 35 years.

Read More


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Whoops...I better get the wife in on this too...yes dear. 

@Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2016)

mite far for the , i hear the weather there is qutie balmy in Jan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

It's great....real brisk. 
Makes you feel alive....and wonder, why the f do i live here....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 30, 2016)

It's been on my list of shows to attend for several years, maybe 2017 will be the time it happens

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

I sure hope so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> mite far for the , i hear the weather there is qutie balmy in Jan.



Pshaww....road trip!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

A woodworking show. In Massachusetts. In January. Brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Pshaww....road trip!!!



2500 miles in the winter over bad roads- i cant afford the entrance fee.....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2016)

The show was up in the Twin Cities in February or March of this year, but I wasn't able to make it. I'm really hoping one of the dates still listed as TBD ends up with them being in the Twin Cities - I'd like to attend. (Sorry, the New England show is too far away from me, as much as I'd like to meet y'all.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> 2500 miles in the winter over bad roads- i cant afford the entrance fee.....



No no, you're supposed to fly in, buy a bunch of wood and tools, then ship it all back from the show. They may even have USPS UPS and Fedex all set up at the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No no, you're supposed to fly in, buy a bunch of wood and tools, then ship it all back from the show. They may even have USPS UPS and Fedex all set up at the show.



Kathie grew up flying- Her dad was one of the first pilots for Air Mike- Continental airlines- She Will NOT fly again.......


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Kathie grew up flying- Her dad was one of the first pilots for Air Mike- Continental airlines- She Will NOT fly again.......



You know my flying experience, and I hate flying commercial. I hope to never have to do it again but I probably will. Ask anyone who has ever been involved directly with military aircraft maintenance they will tell you it becomes glaringly obvious that commercial maintenance programs cannot possibly catch everything. 

Frankly I'm surprised that more commercial airliners don't fall out of the sky than already do.


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2016)

If anyone can make I say you should. These shows come to Dallas and sometimes Houston, I go every year. The free seminars are really good, and the paid ones are excellent. They're well worth the time and trouble to attend. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You know my flying experience, and I hate flying commercial. I hope to never have to do it again but I probably will. Ask anyone who has ever been involved directly with military aircraft maintenance they will tell you it becomes glaringly obvious that commercial maintenance programs cannot possibly catch everything.
> 
> Frankly I'm surprised that more commercial airliners don't fall out of the sky than already do.


We ended up on a flight out of baltimore with a certain group of men whom we re met as nation on 9/11/01. She has not been fond of flying for quite a while but lets just say that sorta terminated her desire to get on planes.....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> We ended up on a flight out of baltimore with a certain group of men whom we re met as nation on 9/11/01. She has not been fond of flying for quite a while but lets just say that sorta terminated her desire to get on planes.....



And the irony of THAT is, that it certainly wasn't 19 ragheads with razor blades and a few men in a cave with a radio that brought down two MASSIVE concrete and steel buildings specifically designed to withstand direct hits from jumbo airliners, but who wants to go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow, they actually have Detroit on the schedule this year, looks like March.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2016)

WATERBURY!!!!!
Spent six years driving up there, be hard pressed to get me to do it again


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> WATERBURY!!!!!
> Spent six years driving up there, be hard pressed to get me to do it again


I dont even cross the red river in january. Its too damn cold right here in texas in january i sure aint heading north.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> WATERBURY!!!!!
> Spent six years driving up there, be hard pressed to get me to do it again



Who said anything about Waterbury?


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Who said anything about Waterbury?



I did. 
It's CT version of a speed bump on I-84

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 30, 2016)

We have been thinking about a winter vacation down south maybe this is it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2016)

Tell you what, get @Kevin to fly into LGA/JFK. I'll pick him up and happily drive him to Springfield.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> Tell you what, get @Kevin to fly into LGA/JFK. I'll pick him up and happily drive him to Springfield.


have him fly into Burlington VT then rent a snowmobile and ride it across the state along the Canadian border to my house. He can ride to Springfield with me, that way Springfield will feel warm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> have him fly into Burlington VT then rent a snowmobile and ride it across the state along the Canadian border to my house. He can ride to Springfield with me, that way Springfield will feel warm.



I was thinking of putting one of the old child's seats in the car, pack the sides with his favorite blankey and a nice wool cap to keep him all snugly-warm

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> Tell you what, get @Kevin to fly into LGA/JFK. I'll pick him up and happily drive him to Springfield.



It will have to be one of these scenarios to get me up there that time of year . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2016)

That's an option. I won't have to hear you butcher the town names along the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Brink said:


> That's an option. I won't have to hear you butcher the town names along the way



Butcher, eh. Do you mind if I grab a taxi instead?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Butcher, eh. Do you mind if I grab a taxi instead?



It's your day, do as you wish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2017)

Bumpin this up....

Anyone interested in meeting up there?


----------



## Brink (Jan 3, 2017)

Brink said:


> WATERBURY!!!!!
> Spent six years driving up there, be hard pressed to get me to do it again


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2017)

Go around!!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Bumpin this up....
> 
> Anyone interested in meeting up there?



Thanks for the reminder, Marc -- I've made a note on the calendar, it's a distinct possibility that I'll head out there. Depends a lot on the weather, IMO blizzards take all the fun out of driving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'll be going up on sunday. Providing that storm coming in doesnt wreak havock....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Marc -- I've made a note on the calendar, it's a distinct possibility that I'll head out there. Depends a lot on the weather, IMO blizzards take all the fun out of driving.




Still goin Duncan?


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Still goin Duncan?


Can't get there -- I have some stuff to do that I really must take care of. Darned shame, it looks like it'll be decent weather too.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2017)

Rats....


----------

